# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) >  Deal with the Devil

## Rogan

*Deal with the Devil*

_Welcome to the town of Burlow, a nice and mostly peaceful community full of ordinary people.
Farmers are farming, bakers are baking, miners are mining and someone made a deal with the devil!
Now this town will need some brave heroes, willing to stand strong against all odds, resist every temptation and find the evildoers to make the town save again!_
This is a game of Werwolf / Mafia with my own twist added to it. Assuming there are enough players, there will be 4 alignments, the heroes (the equivalent to town), the tempted, the corrupted (the equivalent to wolves) and some neutrals, with their own victory conditions.
The heroes win when the town is save again.
The tempted share the same goal, unless they succumb to the temptation and become corrupted. The details of this process will be explained to the tempted.
The corrupted win by gaining a majority of living players or by some other condition, which wont be revealed until the game ends. Each night, they have to select one of their members to carry the factional kill. They can not refuse to use this.
The victory conditions of neutral players wont prevent any other player from winning.

The game is split into two phases: The day and the night.
During the day, the living players can cast a vote for the execution. A vote shall be written in bold red and has to describe one player (meaning, you could vote for *Rogan* or *the narrator*, but not *the Devil* or *A Wolf* or similar). You may change your vote as much as you want. If you want to unvote, *please state this in bold red as well*, instead of simply striking out a previous vote. At the end of the day, the votes will be counted by me, the narrator. I will post a list of the final votes before applying powers which might change the result. The person with the highest vote count after all modifications will be sentenced to dead.
During the night, most powers can be used, including the mandatory factional kill of the corrupted. Public talking at night is allowed.
At the end of each phase, I will post a notice for the phase change before processing and publishing the results. You may not post in the thread between the phase change notice and the publishing of results.

Some of the mechanics used in this game will be highly unusual and mess with the expectations of players. There will be limited information about this until the end of the game. However, as the narrator, I will not lie to you. If you receive an answer (including the results of power usages), it will be the truth. Ill also try to avoid giving deliberately misleading answers, however you should expect answers given during the game to be limited.
This game will be played in the forum, but Ill set up a discord server to handle the private communication (for most, this will be a thread to talk to me and use powers) and the dead chat.

I would also like to include another mechanic: Personalized boons. These will be completely independent from alignment and the regular, random powers.
Ive got ideas for some of the regular players. If I dont have an idea for you, Ill try to figure something out together with you.

*Fair warning:* I expect this game to get chaotic and I might mess up the balance. Feedback will be appreciated after the game or in dead chat.

You want to join? *Please roll a six sided die here!*
Youve got questions? *Please ask them!*

----------


## AvatarVecna



----------


## Taffimai

> 


Omg I love it ❤️

Still debating with my sons who gets to sign up  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## AvatarVecna

> [SIZE=4]You want to join? *Please roll a six sided die here!*


*Spoiler*
Show




(1d6)[*6*]

----------


## Metastachydium

Hrm. This won't begin before the 2nd January, right? Anyhow, a ROLL: (1d6)[*6*]

----------


## Batcathat

Celebrating a new year with a new set of mysterious rules to  panic   worry  think about seems fitting, I'm in. 

[roll]1d6000[/ro... wait, I used this joke in some other recruitment, didn't I? 

Fine. (1d6)[*3*]

Edited to add what will likely be the first of many rules questions...




> If you receive an answer (including the results of power usages), it will be the truth.


Does this mean that the result of any information gathering powers (provided such exist) will be guaranteed truth or does giving false information as the result of some other power not count as you lying?

----------


## flat_footed

Gotta keep a closer eye on you all.  :Small Wink: 

(1d6)[*1*]

----------


## Rogan

> Celebrating a new year with a new set of mysterious rules to  panic   worry  think about seems fitting, I'm in. 
> 
> [roll]1d6000[/ro... wait, I used this joke in some other recruitment, didn't I? 
> 
> Fine. [roll0]
> 
> Edited to add what will likely be the first of many rules questions...
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome and thanks for not rolling another 6!

To answer your question: There won't be a strict falsehood. There won't be a fool and no "replace the power result with a fake curse"  :Small Wink: . But make sure to read results carefuly and don't make assumptions which are not written down.

----------


## Book Wombat

A deal with the devil? I'm *in*!
(Unless this proves to have negative consequences, thanks a lot.)

Let us see what fate and fortune have in store for me this very night!
(1d6)[*4*]

----------


## Lady Serpentine

I'm in! 

(1d6)[*4*]

----------


## Persolus

I'm in!

(1d6)[*6*]

----------


## Grand Arbiter

Color me intrigued, and *in*.

Hope everyone is on track for a happy holiday & new year.

(1d6)[*3*]

----------


## flat_footed

I swear, if I start this game as the only 1..  :Small Tongue:

----------


## bladescape

So I think after last night's actions *Rogan* is the most likely cult leader.

...

Wait the results of last night made him the Narrator?

My vote stands.

((1d6)[*2*])

----------


## Illven

I'm interested.

Since you say the narrator won't lie to you. Is there no fool? or i could read the thread.

(1d6)[*6*]

----------


## JeenLeen

Sounds fun.  I was hoping to be converted by the cult last game, and hope for similar this game.  Please don't make me the D1 lynch again due to that hope.

(1d6)[*6*]

I know this was mostly answered, but to be explicit RE



> If you receive an answer (including the results of power usages)


So nothing like a wolf power that makes you read as town as well?
I'll note a vortexer or "you actually target a random person" could be done without a lie via a message like "You receive feedback that they did <X>" without noting explicitly who "they" are.

If a seer targets someone who's alignment changes the same night the scry happens, would the scry result be based on the alignment when Night starts or when Night ends?  (Kinda expecting a 'no answer' or 'such a person should read their power and the results carefully' here.)

We can still talk at Night, just not talk when you post "Phase ends" before you post the results.  Right?
Think I read that right, but doublechecking.

----------


## AvatarVecna

> [roll0]





> [roll0]





> [roll0]





> [roll0]





> [roll0]





> [roll0]

----------


## Aleph Null

Aww heck you got me. This is too unusual and thus wildly interesting to refuse.
(1d6)[*6*]

----------


## Let'sGetKraken

I'm in.

(1d6)[*6*].

----------


## Let'sGetKraken

Uh that's an awful lot of 6s.

----------


## Snowblaze

In, naturally. Looking forward to the chaos!

(1d6)[*2*].

----------


## Rogan

> Color me intrigued, and *in*.
> 
> Hope everyone is on track for a happy holiday & new year.
> 
> [roll0]


I did send you a friend request in discord in order to send you an server invitation, assuming you still have the T-... handle there. But I can send you a PN with the link instead, if you prefere it this way.




> Sounds fun.  I was hoping to be converted by the cult last game, and hope for similar this game.  Please don't make me the D1 lynch again due to that hope.
> 
> [roll0]
> 
> I know this was mostly answered, but to be explicit RE
> 
> So nothing like a wolf power that makes you read as town as well?
> I'll note a vortexer or "you actually target a random person" could be done without a lie via a message like "You receive feedback that they did <X>" without noting explicitly who "they" are.
> 
> ...


I can promise you *I* won't vote for you. Everything else is out of my hands.

No wolf power to read as town, correct.
Also correct about the possibilty of the usage of "they" or similar.

There will be some kind of priority to actions in general. Powers which influence targeting in some way have the highest priority, kills are low priority. Since you (in general) don't know what could lead to corruption, you won't know when it will happen.

Night talk is allowed. You may also talk at any time in every discord channel you have access to, with the exception of dead players. They might not talk in any channel they share with living players, unless they are explicitly told they can.

----------


## Caedorus

I'm in the conspiracy!
[roll0]

ugh is my roll not working someone please help this noob

Lol my joke doesn't work bc I need a 10+ postcount to quote Book Wombat

*lady serp

thx rogan

*(1d6)[5]*

----------


## Taffimai

> Lol my joke doesn't work bc I need a 10+ postcount to quote Book Wombat


You didn't make at least 10 posts in Xihirli's game? Tsk tsk  :Small Wink:

----------


## Grand Arbiter

> I did send you a friend request in discord in order to send you an server invitation, assuming you still have the T-... handle there. But I can send you a PN with the link instead, if you prefere it this way.


My discord handle is indeed still the same. Friend request received and accepted.

----------


## Persolus

> You didn't make at least 10 posts in Xihirli's game? Tsk tsk


Posts made in "Message Boards Games" don't count towards post count.

----------


## Allando

I am in as well, I want to ruthlessly kill Caedorus play a longer game. 
(sorry Caedorus, couldn't resist)
So. Finding out how to roll. I _could_ go and ask someone, or I can have fun trying.
(1d6)[*1*]

----------


## Allando

> I am in as well, I want to ruthlessly kill Caedorus play a longer game. 
> (sorry Caedorus, couldn't resist)
> So. Finding out how to roll. I _could_ go and ask someone, or I can have fun trying.
> [roll0]


Woohoo a one as well!

----------


## Cazero

I'm in.
Industrial forum roller dice roll : (1d6)[*1*]
Authentic, natural D6 roll : *6*

----------


## Cazero

This funny coincidence must be acknowledged without the taint of an edit straining it's credibility.

----------


## Xihirli

I will rolle (1d6)[*2*] but I'll only join if the number is less than 10.

----------


## Xumtiil

I'm going to sit this one out this time - too busy early in the new year. Willing to lurk in discord though.

Also curious - did you have an idea for me for a personalised boon, Rogan?

----------


## Aleph Null

> I will rolle [roll0] but I'll only join if the number is less than 10.


Oof, you got exactly 10.

...well, that is, if you're working in binary.

In which case I rolled 110. Binary do be that way.

----------


## rakkoon

This looks like a fun game, might as well try  :Biggrin:

----------


## Benoojian

(1d6)[*6*] I'll give this a shot

----------


## bladescape

Greetings fresh meat. (And not so Fresh meat in Rakkoon's case =P )

----------


## rakkoon

Rusty meat? Soon to be killed meat? One of those  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## 3SecondCultist

Fasc*in*ating.

(1d6)[*6*]

Edit: Another 6, hm.

----------


## rakkoon

Why is everyone rolling...ah.
How does this work again...
(1d6)[*6*]

----------


## Rogan

Oh, new players! Welcome.

3Second, I've sent you a friend request in discord in order to give you your invitation link.
If you prefer to receive it here as a PN, let me know and I will send it to you ASAP.

Now, excuse me, please. I need to figure out some additional roles  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## AvatarVecna

The thread, for people who don't check discord too often.

----------

